# Fare has expired. Please try again later



## Alek

It never happened before but now it does. Every time I want to request an Uber driver, it comes up with a message saying "Fare has expired. Please try again later." And will NOT let me request a driver even though I see drivers in my vicinity. Can this be fixed?


----------



## Alek

I dont think I have a bad rating because they always rate me good as they do right in front of me.


----------



## SECOTIME

Did you reboot phone? Look for an update to the app? Try lyft?


----------



## Alek

Yes I rebooted it to see if this issue would disapear and it worked for 10 minutes and then it came back again. I am rated good , phone is good... allll seems ok... only this shit is not working as it should.


----------



## Matt Uterak

I would uninstall and load the app back on.


----------



## Coachman

I don't know what to make of the message. How can a fare expire?


----------



## Alek

Done that to no avail.


----------

